# My First animation!



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 15, 2015)

I made an Animation!



(I hope the GIF file works... otherwise this post will be a lot less cool)
(Actually it works fine if you click it.)


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2016)

lol... I clicked.. I saw... I liked!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 17, 2016)

That's really cute! I could see you sending this out through emails saying, "Spring is here!"


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 25, 2016)

It's so cute! Can't wait to see more of them =)


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 25, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 26, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## Khalid M (Jan 27, 2016)

It's a nice beginning... this reminds of years ago back when I was doing some pixel art. Getting sprites to move was really exciting (I think I used a software called Beneton).


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 27, 2016)

That made me smile, Hiro. A little while before you reach Disney standard, but a jolly good start.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 27, 2016)

That did make me smile, cute gif. Is animation something you want to pursue?


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 27, 2016)

Monaque said:


> That did make me smile, cute gif. Is animation something you want to pursue?



It's more of a hobby.  Glad you like it!


----------



## Monaque (Jan 27, 2016)

Awesome, hobbies are good.


----------

